# Vitor's Boxing Will Destroy Anderson Silva



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

This is a mismatch, Vitor punches twice as fast as Anderson, both like to stand-up and fight. This is a easy fight to call. Vitor's boxing is light years above Anderson's. Vitor's fired, yes fired , and disgruntled trainer said Vitor has the ability to be a top ten boxer. He is cutting down from higher weightclasses and used to destroy heavyweights.

Anderson's reign ends today.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sweet...Do we really need a new thread created to say this? You couldn't give your opinion in one of the other 15 main event threads? Oh...

"Look at me! Look at me!"


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

RightCross said:


> This is a mismatch, Vitor punches twice as fast as Anderson, both like to stand-up and fight. This is a easy fight to call. Vitor's boxing is light years above Anderson's. Vitor's fired, yes fired , and disgruntled trainer said Vitor has the ability to be a top ten boxer. He is cutting down from higher weightclasses and used to destroy heavyweights.
> 
> Anderson's reign ends today.


Maybe your opinion should have been posted in the 20 million other threads about this fight.

But I'll bite. Anderson Silva is the best counter striker in the game. He'll counter Vitor until he gets the TKO within the first round. Vitor's style is tailor made for Silva.

My opinion at least.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Maybe your opinion should have been posted in the 20 million other threads about this fight.
> 
> But I'll bite. Anderson Silva is the best counter striker in the game. He'll counter Vitor until he gets the TKO within the first round. Vitor's style is tailor made for Silva.
> 
> My opinion at least.


SIG BET!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Vitor Belfort Thread #47. Because the first 46 threads just weren't good enough.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Vitor Belfort Thread #47. Because the first 46 threads just weren't good enough.


Pretty much.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> SIG BET!


I'm in. Just for the win though, not for the first round. Deal?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm in. Just for the win though, not for the first round. Deal?


The win is all that matters, homie.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The win is all that matters, homie.


2 Sentences, one month. Homie. :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Done deal.

PheelGood. Meet your future signature. 



> *PheelGoodInc may have been able to run from Charlie Zelenoff, but he wasn't quick enough to escape Canadian Psycho.*


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

^LMAO. Thats pretty good. I'll be sure to cook something up nicely for you. Ask ColdCall and UFCOWNS what happens when you sig bet me. I'm 2-0 right now


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who knew this thread could actually produce something awesome, a sig bet including a Charlie Zelenoff reference.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Maybe your opinion should have been posted in the 20 million other threads about this fight.
> 
> But I'll bite. Anderson Silva is the best counter striker in the game. He'll counter Vitor until he gets the TKO within the first round. Vitor's style is tailor made for Silva.
> 
> My opinion at least.



An aggressive straight-punching inside boxer is probably the *worst* possible match up for Silva standing. Muay Thai guys who love to throw lots of knees and kicks usually get steamrolled early by very aggressive boxers. But honestly Silva will find a way to win this fight like he always does, damn it.



And huge :thumb02: to CharlieZ related sigbets!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree with the rest, u didnt need to start a whole new Thread for a simple opinion....

ANd calling this a mismatch is about the stupidest thing i EVER HEARD a MMA Fan say....

Yeah its such a mismatch to give Anderson someone that lost to Henderson, Tito Ortiz, and Randy Cotoure, and say what u want about his Mind set at the time, IT HAPPENED, and Anderson has ONLY proved himself to be better in every way then Vitor, so ummm STFU!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I agree with the rest, u didnt need to start a whole new Thread for a simple opinion....
> 
> ANd calling this a mismatch is about the stupidest thing i EVER HEARD a MMA Fan say....
> 
> Yeah its such a mismatch to give Anderson someone that lost to Henderson, Tito Ortiz, and Randy Cotoure, and say what u want about his Mind set at the time, IT HAPPENED, and Anderson has ONLY proved himself to be better in every way then Vitor, so ummm STFU!


Vitor Belfort was the UFC Heavyweight Champion when Silva was losing to guys at 175.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Vitor Belfort was the UFC Heavyweight Champion when Silva was losing to guys at 175.


I can remind you what happened but i assume your ether talking about the flying scissor heel hook? or the DQ he got on Okami? Those Loses?

And should i even waste another second talking about what happened after that... Na im good


And when he was Champ Tito and Coleman and Randy were the top dogs sooooo YAAAAAA


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> SIG BET!





deal!!!!!!


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

Vitor will take Silva down and ground/pound him out... guaranteed!


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

RightCross said:


> Vitor will take Silva down and ground/pound him out... guaranteed!


That's what I'm hoping for, Vitor has brutal GnP.

The odds-makers are right though, Vitor is big underdog for good reason :/


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

If Anderson lasts the first round with Vitor with no major problems then he will go on to win the match for me.

Anderson lasts the first round he will wear Vitor down and take the win.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

RightCross said:


> This is a mismatch, Vitor punches twice as fast as Anderson, both like to stand-up and fight. This is a easy fight to call. Vitor's boxing is light years above Anderson's. Vitor's fired, yes fired , and disgruntled trainer said Vitor has the ability to be a top ten boxer. He is cutting down from higher weightclasses and used to destroy heavyweights.
> 
> Anderson's reign ends today.


Well don't you look stupid.

Just like all the other obnoxious Belfort fans going crazy this week.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Well don't you look stupid.
> 
> Just like all the other obnoxious Belfort fans going crazy this week.



:thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man i not even gonna clown on this dude but great fight. Love silva as a fighter, had him winning, but as a fan i was worried about vitor hands.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Where are you rightcross? Where are youuuuuuu? LOL.

Silva is a master. Even the way his hands were moving at the start you could tell Anderson was on a totally different level.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

Silva all day baby, he's on another level with the middleweight division, no one can beat him in the middleweight division.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

where are you rightcross and pacmantyson, we told you silva haters and now look what happened i never gloat but im enjoying this to the max


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Muay Thai bitches. 

The Great Monkey Crosses the World.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

muay thai will always beat boxing


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

bahahahaha. damn i love it. so many people on the forums were all over vitor's nuts with fast hands this and fast hands that, completely caught up in the hype. vitor probably should have moved those "fast hands" in front of his face before he ate that front kick.

a striker just isn't going to beat anderson. he's too good.

and vitor was insanely overhyped. again, his overall record is pretty good, but he's lost to a lot of the better fighters that he has faced in his career. the only decent win before this was against franklin...and we saw how terrible he looked tonight.

gsp has to fight anderson at this point. only a wrestler is going to have a shot. if gsp bulks up he could pose a problem. however, if it happens, i hope anderson knocks gsp out cold.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> where are you rightcross and pacmantyson, we told you silva haters and now look what happened i never gloat but im enjoying this to the max


What happened to you Jones hater? All you did was talk talk talk and I haven't heard you mention that fight yet.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> What happened to you Jones hater? All you did was talk talk talk and I haven't heard you mention that fight yet.


because that fight was shit, yeah good on jones he did very well good on him, im more focused on the phenom that is anderson silva


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

Good thing Andy has legs too.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

seriously where is that clown pacmantyson? LOL


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> because that fight was shit, yeah good on jones he did very well good on him, im more focused on the phenom that is anderson silva


lol. All you did was hate on Jones and try and convince everyone Bader was going to crush Jones. Now it actually happens, oh erm, just forget about it. Classic UFC_OWNS


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

RightCross said:


> This is a mismatch, Vitor punches twice as fast as Anderson, both like to stand-up and fight. This is a easy fight to call. Vitor's boxing is light years above Anderson's. Vitor's fired, yes fired , and disgruntled trainer said Vitor has the ability to be a top ten boxer. He is cutting down from higher weightclasses and used to destroy heavyweights.
> 
> Anderson's reign ends today.


Do you like your crow sauteed or grilled?


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol at vitor fans


----------



## SmokeyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

TheReturn said:


> Lol at vitor fans


IKR??? lols in a sandwich.. man... when he put his foot in vitors mouth i was like










and then i went


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not hearing all the Vitor fans now........


----------



## SmokeyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

Mike28 said:


> I am not hearing all the Vitor fans now........


the most peciouse thing would be, seeing their faces when vitor chew on that kick lol.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Vitor fans are very quite tonight. I dont blame them one bit. Vitor got smashed worse than I thought and he even admitted that Andy used to kick his ass all the time in training.


----------



## SmokeyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

vilify said:


> Vitor fans are very quite tonight. I dont blame them one bit. Vitor got smashed worse than I thought and he even admitted that Andy used to kick his ass all the time in training.


I really wonder if Vitor went out from the hit, or from the smell of andy's feet ._.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well at least that boxing guy who's been trolling on here with a couple accounts talking about Vitor is a god will be gone now.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

RightCross said:


> This is a mismatch, Vitor punches twice as fast as Anderson, both like to stand-up and fight. This is a easy fight to call. Vitor's boxing is light years above Anderson's. Vitor's fired, yes fired , and disgruntled trainer said Vitor has the ability to be a top ten boxer. He is cutting down from higher weightclasses and used to destroy heavyweights.
> 
> Anderson's reign ends today.


There is your MISmatch buddy, try not to leave stupid ass threads in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

vilify said:


> Vitor fans are very quite tonight. I dont blame them one bit. Vitor got smashed worse than I thought and he even admitted that Andy used to kick his ass all the time in training.


to belfort's credit, he easily beat silva in the boxing aspect of mma tonight. he got caught with an extremely odd kick that 99.9 % of mma fighter would have got caught with ONCE. once being the key word. what else does silva have against belfort? nothing, at least on the stand up, as we saw tonight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

belfortfan said:


> to belfort's credit, he easily beat silva in the boxing aspect of mma tonight. he got caught with an extremely odd kick that 99.9 % of mma fighter would have got caught with ONCE. once being the key word. what else does silva have against belfort? nothing, at least on the stand up, as we saw tonight.


did u watch the fight, vitor threw his famous left hand nothing, threw his combo silva went matrix on his ass.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

belfortfan said:


> to belfort's credit, he easily beat silva in the boxing aspect of mma tonight. he got caught with an extremely odd kick that 99.9 % of mma fighter would have got caught with ONCE. once being the key word. what else does silva have against belfort? nothing, at least on the stand up, as we saw tonight.


Did you not see Vitor getting clowned by Silva's matrix head movement that you said would get Anderson KOd if her tried?


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Did you not see Vitor getting clowned by Silva's matrix head movement that you said would get Anderson KOd if her tried?


i didn't see it and i don't remember saying that.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

belfortfan said:


> to belfort's credit, he easily beat silva in the boxing aspect of mma tonight. he got caught with an extremely odd kick that 99.9 % of mma fighter would have got caught with ONCE. once being the key word. what else does silva have against belfort? nothing, at least on the stand up, as we saw tonight.


Vitor got owned!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think that knee stumbled Vitor a little first.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

So, OP; how do you feel about the fight?


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

L O L

Vitor can't "box".

He is explosive like a st fighter. 

That is all.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

RightCross said:


> This is a mismatch, Vitor punches twice as fast as Anderson, both like to stand-up and fight. This is a easy fight to call. Vitor's boxing is light years above Anderson's. Vitor's fired, yes fired , and disgruntled trainer said Vitor has the ability to be a top ten boxer. He is cutting down from higher weightclasses and used to destroy heavyweights.
> 
> Anderson's reign ends today.


I laughed when I read that last sentence.


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

belfort landed 5 punches on silva in a short time. silva didn't use head movement to avoid the two punches that missed, his feet were moving backward. he simply backed off. he knew he was outmatched in regards to boxing. silva landed one strike in the entire fight, which was a sneaky kick no one would expect. it was effective but lets not blow things out of proportion- silva didn't prove a lot in this fight.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Vitor fought a bad fight.

He shouldn't have tried to out-think Silva or play chess with him.

He needed to do what Chael did and turn it into a brawl.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

belfortfan said:


> belfort landed 5 punches on silva in a short time. silva didn't use head movement to avoid the two punches that missed, his feet were moving backward. he simply backed off. he knew he was outmatched in regards to boxing. silva landed one strike in the entire fight, which was a sneaky kick no one would expect. it was effective but lets not blow things out of proportion- silva didn't prove a lot in this fight.


I really dont get you man, from your other threads too... 

What do you mean he didnt prove a lot? It would have proved more if it took him longer to finish the fight? He proved he can KO one of the best strikers in the game in LESS than 3 minutes


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

Trix said:


> Vitor fought a bad fight.
> 
> He shouldn't have tried to out-think Silva or play chess with him.
> 
> He needed to do what Chael did and turn it into a brawl.


i completely agree. his game plan sucked. maybe he needs a different camp or something.

thought he would have done better in a brawl, he did outbox him, regardless of what some of these clowns on here say.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> L O L
> 
> Vitor can't "box".
> 
> ...


Did I say that?

Told you so.

Vitor can't box. To hear this is a Muay Thai figher against a 'boxer' is painful.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

belfortfan said:


> belfort landed 5 punches on silva in a short time. silva didn't use head movement to avoid the two punches that missed, his feet were moving backward. he simply backed off. he knew he was outmatched in regards to boxing. silva landed one strike in the entire fight, which was a sneaky kick no one would expect. it was effective but lets not blow things out of proportion- silva didn't prove a lot in this fight.


It obviously does with the way you guys built up Vitor. There wasn't a lot of striking in the fight. I remember Belfort getting in one headshot against the cage and a leg kick. This wasn't a Chael Sonnen scenario, Anderson had control. Incase you haven't noticed already, Anderson bases his boxing around countering. Without Belfort throwing anything how is Anderson expected to counter? Did you want him to run across the cage and throw himself at Vitor Dane Sayers style?

When Anderson hit Vitor he dropped, he hit him again and the fight was stopped. What didn't he prove? Everyone was saying Vitor was tailor made to beat Anderson ... Anderson proved them wrong by knocking his ass to the canvas.

Dude, get real. Your biast is showing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

belfortfan said:


> belfort landed 5 punches on silva in a short time. silva didn't use head movement to avoid the two punches that missed, his feet were moving backward. he simply backed off. he knew he was outmatched in regards to boxing. silva landed one strike in the entire fight, which was a sneaky kick no one would expect. it was effective but lets not blow things out of proportion- silva didn't prove a lot in this fight.


lol at your sig about vitor koing andy in the 2nd or 3rd that is still there, i just watched the fight again and belfort landed 1 PUNCH and silva smiled and laughed at it, then 30 seconds later after silva matrixs his way around more of belforts punches he hits the push kick uppercut and kos him in 3 minutes. you only watched the highlights of the fight didn't you


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

madrappa said:


> I really dont get you man, from your other threads too...
> 
> What do you mean he didnt prove a lot? It would have proved more if it took him longer to finish the fight? He proved he can KO one of the best strikers in the game in LESS than 3 minutes



no, faster is better. my point is, though about anything goes in mma, the truth is silva caught him with something pretty much out of this freakin world. i mean, seriously, no one would have thought that kick was coming. silva won fair and square, but he won because of the plan (trick kick they decided to attempt) he and his corner put together, not because he's a better fighter, IMO. 


in short, what could silva possibly do to belfort now in a rematch? nothing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

belfortfan said:


> no, faster is better. my point is, though about anything goes in mma, the truth is silva caught him with something pretty much out of this freakin world. i mean, seriously, no one would have thought that kick was coming. silva won fair and square, but he won because of the plan he and his corner put together, not because he's a better fighter, IMO.
> 
> 
> in short, what could silva possibly do to belfort now in a rematch? nothing.


in a rematch silva could do nothing..... but kick his ass even worse than the 1st time, give it up stop trying to convince us that you are right when not even your idol agrees with you


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> lol at your sig about vitor koing andy in the 2nd or 3rd that is still there, i just watched the fight again and belfort landed 1 PUNCH and silva smiled and laughed at it, then 30 seconds later after silva matrixs his way around more of belforts punches he hits the push kick uppercut and kos him in 3 minutes. you only watched the highlights of the fight didn't you


in regards to my sig, that's exactly what should have happened. no one in their right mind believs silva can defend one of belforts takedowns (see the lidell fight and others). i blame rey sefo or belfort for for poor decision making. he should have listened to cotour, who was probably encouraging the take down and ground and pound.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

RightCross said:


> Vitor will take Silva down and ground/pound him out... guaranteed!


Do you feel even a little bit silly now? Thats some guarantee mate  

Did Vitor even manage to connect once with Anderson? i didn't notice it if he did. I have to say though i was suprised, not with the outcome, but how it came about. Wonderful to watch. Vitor will be back though, thats a guarantee that will happen. lol.


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

according to belfort's interviews, he was too concerned with pleasing dana and the crowd. did he have a good chance at winning via stand up? sure, he showed that, but he left room for odd sneaky sh*t from silva by standing up w/ him. wrestling and gnp would have been a sure victory for belfort.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

belfortfan said:


> in regards to my sig, that's exactly what should have happened. no one in their right mind believs silva can defend one of belforts takedowns (see the lidell fight and others). i blame rey sefo or belfort for for poor decision making. he should have listened to cotour, who was probably encouraging the take down and ground and pound.


ok obviously there is no reasoning with a biased blind fanboy like you, and only super good wrestlers like henderson and sonnen can take silva down, this is NOT BOXING boxing is 1% of mma, silva has more tools, has more wins, has less losses, he won by 1st round knockout and to say it was some kind of fluke is retarded and highly disrespectful, and to your whinging that no one would have seen that out of the world kick and thats why he lost, well if that was true everyone would use that excuse everytime they lost saying that. even when silva lost ryo chonnan by a even crazier flying heel hook in the dying stages he made no excuse about how it was out this world and he would not be the only one caught by that. thats it im out now make sure you read this a few times bud.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

RightCross said:


> This is a mismatch, Vitor punches twice as fast as Anderson, both like to stand-up and fight. This is a easy fight to call. Vitor's boxing is light years above Anderson's. Vitor's fired, yes fired , and disgruntled trainer said Vitor has the ability to be a top ten boxer. He is cutting down from higher weightclasses and used to destroy heavyweights.
> 
> Anderson's reign ends today.


lol :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

NOW I finally find this thread funny, yay!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Like I said numerous times.

Anderson has better 'boxing' than Vitor.

Anderson also has many other advantages.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

belfortfan said:


> according to belfort's interviews, he was too concerned with pleasing dana and the crowd. did he have a good chance at winning via stand up? sure, he showed that, but he left room for odd sneaky sh*t from silva by standing up w/ him. wrestling and gnp would have been a sure victory for belfort.


At least you are consistent. You keep hating on Silva no matter what! Seriously, as an MMA fan you should be thankful for how many fantastic knockouts and fights he's shown us. He's created a more impressive highlight than the rest of the division together.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

Fard said:


> At least you are consistent. You keep hating on Silva no matter what! Seriously, as an MMA fan you should be thankful for how many fantastic knockouts and fights he's shown us. He's created a more impressive highlight than the rest of the division together.


at least silva could have tried to box with vitor. afterall, silva claimed vitor wasn't in his league in that aspect, right? if he would have beat vitor via boxing or gnp or pretty much anything that didn't resembles a fluke, i would have been content.


----------



## SmokyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

what a sour loser, the matter of fact is, belfort sux now.. and dont give me rich franklin as example.. rich aint been himself for a long time now.
Anderson is on another level, for vitor to be where silva is at now, would take a time machine to take him 20 years back, then if he trains straight 30 years, like 24\7 then maybe he will have a chance to be as good as silva on the ground.. on the stand up it will take him about 70 more years, and another time machine to take him 70 years back.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

belfortfan said:


> at least silva could have tried to box with vitor. afterall, silva claimed vitor wasn't in his league in that aspect, right? if he would have beat vitor via boxing or gnp or pretty much anything that didn't resembles a fluke, i would have been content.


if the "fluke" ko came via a punch, not a frontkick, would you still deny it?
I think so.


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

Fard said:


> if the "fluke" ko came via a punch, not a frontkick, would you still deny it?
> I think so.


hell no.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

No need to bash Vitor. He's a wicked fighter and I've been saying that him and Gegard Mouasassi are the biggest threats to his throne. 

I dissected the fight after watching it multiple times. Vitor would have knocked anybody. He had five opportunties and each time Anderson Silva bobbed, weaved, and dodged it. It's impossible to see it the first time around, but Anderson dodged some shots which would have been concussive. That's a testament to his defense. After that he said, "it's my turn." 

Man, what a KO. What can I say. Vitor is still da bomb and he'll wreck shop. Vitor vs Leben would be very interesting. Then of course Wand II. Even Maia would be an interesting fight.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

belfortfan said:


> hell no.


well kicks are a part of mma. this wasn't a boxing match. and he's been using this kick in his previous bouts aswell....this time it just connected really well and put a good fighter to sleep.


----------



## SmokyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

Fard said:


> well kicks are a part of mma. this wasn't a boxing match. and he's been using this kick in his previous bouts aswell....this time it just connected really well and put a good fighter to sleep.


u still wasting ur time trying to explain to that idiot how MMA works when he obviously knows nothing about it..
all he saw was Vitor belfort turned into :sarcastic05:
and now hes crying on the forums..


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

RightCross said:


> This is a mismatch, Vitor punches twice as fast as Anderson, both like to stand-up and fight. This is a easy fight to call. Vitor's boxing is light years above Anderson's. Vitor's fired, yes fired , and disgruntled trainer said Vitor has the ability to be a top ten boxer. He is cutting down from higher weightclasses and used to destroy heavyweights.
> 
> Anderson's reign ends today.


hahaha. yea and the boxing-troll loses once again.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

MTH3ory said:


> this guy srs? :confused02:


Sorry to say this but yea...

He didn't see what I'm guessing got KO of the night after some matrix like bobbing and weaving by Silva.

If Belfort had landed that exact kick on Silva he would be all over his nuts screaming about how amazing it was :sarcastic12:

Worst troll ever or maybe...

Best troll ever raise01:


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

sg160187 said:


> after some matrix like bobbing and weaving by Silva.
> :


 
so backpeddling to the point of being clearly out of range of punches and then bobbing your head is supposed to be spectacular? that's what happened. there's no denying it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

If it isn't spectacular why didn't Belfort do the same? Your arguments are falling a bit flat mate


----------



## kenaroo (Oct 15, 2006)

can't get over why anyone would discount that knock out. as it was delivered with purpose and accuracy seen by no other in the sport.

All the Credit to Silva for destroying Victor in the first round.I didnt' see that coming.. but awesome.. 

as much as I hate it.. Anderson Silva is proving to the world that he is the best.. P4P.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

RightCross said:


> This is a mismatch, Vitor punches twice as fast as Anderson, both like to stand-up and fight. This is a easy fight to call. Vitor's boxing is light years above Anderson's. Vitor's fired, yes fired , and disgruntled trainer said Vitor has the ability to be a top ten boxer. He is cutting down from higher weightclasses and used to destroy heavyweights.
> 
> Anderson's reign ends today.


hahaha wow. easy money


----------



## SmokyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

HexRei said:


> hahaha wow. easy money


IKR?
lol this KO will go out in the books as the "smelly feet KO"


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

Vitor frustrated anderson silva... did you forget... 

Vitor out-struck Anderson and out-wrestled him until the knockout


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

RightCross said:


> Vitor frustrated anderson silva... did you forget...
> 
> Vitor out-struck Anderson and out-wrestled him until the knockout


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

RightCross said:


> Vitor frustrated anderson silva... did you forget...
> 
> Vitor out-struck Anderson and out-wrestled him until the knockout


30 seconds doesn't count. 

I was pulling hard for Vitor, but you people are making it sad. He got caught, simple as that.


----------



## SmokyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

RightCross said:


> Vitor frustrated anderson silva... did you forget...
> 
> Vitor out-struck Anderson and out-wrestled him until the knockout


HAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHAA he didnt land anything, silva dodged it all, ur in dnial.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

RightCross said:


> Vitor frustrated anderson silva... did you forget...
> 
> Vitor out-struck Anderson and out-wrestled him until the knockout


No one was dominating anyone in that short fight.

I'm neither a Vitor nor Silva fan. All these Vitor fan boys are really starting to bug me though. Silva won... in dominating and impressin fashion. Accept it and move on people.

Sure I'd like to see a re-match eventually. Vitor needs to work his way back though and get a couple good wins.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I've watched the fight twice now, and to be fair, Vitor didn't at all get his ass handed to him. It was a very short fight... too short to say anyone dominated. Silva won in impressive fashion with a spectacular kick, but it was a case of Vitor getting caught and nothing more. Anyone bagging on Vitor should realize that the man doesn't deserve it, as this was far from the one sided beatdown that Forrest Griffin was handed. I actually thought Vitor's ducking Silva's one kick and then landing a huge take down was fairly sweet, but my hat is off to Anderson.

But again... no one was embarrassed, so people should quit being so hard on Belfort.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

It wasn't just him getting 'caught'. He didn't get knocked out in some wild exchange. 

Silva tested him out for the first couple of minutes, found himself the range that would keep him safe from a lunging punch (which was all that Vitor was throwing with power), and threw a strike that was able to cross that range, be totally unexpected AND hit with power.

Silva won because of his reflexes, strategy and diversity of technique.

He stood in front Belfort and threw a front kick to the head. 

That isn't getting caught, that's getting beaten by a superior fighter. And by the way, that caught kick ended with Silva delivering a full clinch knee.

No shame on Vitor whatsoever, Silva is just that good.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> It wasn't just him getting 'caught'. He didn't get knocked out in some wild exchange.
> 
> Silva tested him out for the first couple of minutes, found himself the range that would keep him safe from a lunging punch (which was all that Vitor was throwing with power), and threw a strike that was able to cross that range, be totally unexpected AND hit with power.
> 
> ...


I'll second that. Imo thats exactly what happened.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Vitor looked okay but his game plan sure was shit. I don't get why he let Silva measure his distance so much, that was ridiculous. He even put his hand out a couple of times to let him really get his range.


That's okay to do against Franklin or Lindland but seriously? Did he not see the Chael fight?


Hopefully if there's a rematch (not saying Vitor deserves one but saying he works his way back up), he'll rush in and get on the inside and let his hands go.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't worry Belfort fans. Belfort only has to win one fight in a completely different weight class to get a title shot. 

We'll see a rematch in no time.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, at least Vitor took the kick like a champ mate - just look!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

pettis must be so pissed right now


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Well, at least Vitor took the kick like a champ mate - just look!


Det var sjovt.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Well, at least Vitor took the kick like a champ mate - just look!


LOL, too awesome!


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i can't believe anyone is still arguing with this guy 10 pages later.


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

DahStoryTella said:


> So, OP; how do you feel about the fight?





belfortfan said:


> at least silva could have tried to box with vitor. afterall, silva claimed vitor wasn't in his league in that aspect, right? if he would have beat vitor via boxing or gnp or pretty much anything that didn't resembles a fluke, i would have been content.









it was evident that Silva was not willing to exchange with vitor using the Marques of Queensbury rules of boxing. You are right, Anderson out-boxing Vitor would have proved more to me, but congrats to silva for the matrix-like- Steven Seagall License to kill kick of death.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

does i smell some trolling up in here


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

RightCross said:


> it was evident that Silva was not willing to exchange with vitor using the Marques of Queensbury rules of boxing. You are right, Anderson out-boxing Vitor would have proved more to me, but congrats to silva for the matrix-like- Steven Seagall License to kill kick of death.


I've watched the fight eight times now and studied it intently. Your answers are in the video.

He circles left majority of the time inch by inch to stay away from his power and rightfully so. While creeping closer and closer. Each time they feint they flinch to get a reaction. 

Anderson dodged pretty much every one of his powershots and I can tell you this. Most of the fighters in the MW would have gotten KOed already. Didn't realize how close those shots were til I rewinded it especially when Vitor took him down. Anderson has Matrix like reflexes then again when they stood up. Vitor's boxing is par excellent for MMA standards. Anderson's defense and understanding of boxing helped him elude his southpaw opponent and not make the same mistake he did against Chael. 

He knew not to engage, he rarely does as that is not his style to go in Wanderlei style. He's far too superior and efficient with his movement to waste it in throwing haymakers. He feints and some moves he's about to throw, but stops half way because he calculated already in his mind that it would not make it in time. His goal is to be as efficient as possible. 

How many complete misses did you see from Anderson. I only saw a couple. His very first strike was a jumping side kick then a JAB to keep Vitor at bay from countering. Another was the kick while Vitor was circling left as well. That was another hint. Anderson was already using strange types of kicks to disarm him if you will. 

Anderson Silva showed FOUR TYPES of kicks. The fourth one landed.

1.) Jumping side kick
2.) Right lead roundhouse 
3.) Right low kick as a counter when Vitor fired off a mid/high left kick
4.) Left "This Is Sparta Kick" or "Steven Seagal License To Kill Death Kick"

Punches are far quicker than kicks. To land a kick quicker than Vitor can respond to was insane. So yes he practiced that.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

how on earth is the OP world renowned?!!

dear god.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Det var sjovt.


Dejligt med lidt dansk kærlighed herinde min ven?

(For all intentive purposes, what you just read was in Danish)


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

What if Vitor was training with Steven Segal instead of the half-a$$ facilities/trainers/fighters at X-treme Couture.

Vitor would have KO'ed/(maybe even death touched) Silva with a hand spear to a meridian point on his leg.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> What if Vitor was training with Steven Segal instead of the half-a$$ facilities/trainers/fighters at X-treme Couture.
> 
> Vitor would have KO'ed/(maybe even death touched) Silva with a hand spear to a meridian point on his leg.


I really don't think it would've matter who Vitor trained with.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> how on earth is the OP world renowned?!!
> 
> dear god.


Someone with big rep-power goes around repping trolls. If you look at some of our most famous trolls on the forum, they are all world renown. I think somone is doing it as a joke or something.


----------

